# Aircraft-style Reading Lamps Mod



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I want to replace the standard 12V lights over the bunks to the directional reading lamps you find on commerical airliners or in the headliner of your automobile. (aka map lights) The standard 12V lights are too bright and just shine in your face, making bedtime reading difficult.

Anyone have a good source for these kinds of lights? Cheap too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They were used on vans in the 70's during customizing. Try a speed shop or online truck and van accesories supplier.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A couple of our Outbackers have done this mod. Hope they will chime in.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Google...van interior lights.....J C Whitney had some


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping World world has a pretty nice looking light available along those lines.
Check the Interior Lighting area of the web site.
$33.29 in Brass, $35.99 Nickle plate

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You mean like these??










I got them from JC Whitney. Don't recall the price though.









Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> You mean like these??
> 
> I got them from JC Whitney. Don't recall the price though.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY what I'm after, although a single lamp fixture will do in the bunk room, and the double light for the queen bed.

thanks Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm getting tired of you guys making me jealous with these cool ideas. This would be great for my wife to stay up and read after I have a few beers and just want to sleep.

Question -- are the lights on the opposite end of the so called head board?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I was about to post the exact same question. In JC Whitney, I had seen the "Aircraft Lights", but it looked like most were only available in black. I will have to dig deeper into their catalog.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You just going to add these to the bunk area or do you have other plans as well?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Steve








I'll have to check yours out in June

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Looks really good.

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

There is only one fixture in my queen slide, so I plan on installing the double light there; each lens can be directed where you want it. I will install the single lens lights in the bunk room. JC Whitney has a double light for $15 and the single light for $10.

I may have some old mounting holes revealed though in the queen slide. I don't think the dimensions of the new reading light base will cover up the old holes from the stock fixture.

I plan on ordering them tonight. I'll do some before and after pictures once installed.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I love the flush mount of that light. Was it difficult to install?

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I love the flush mount of that light. Was it difficult to install?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]111658[/snapback]​


No....

The worst part was cutting the wire hole bigger so the "bulb housing" would fit into the space.

There is also just barely enough space between the the top and bottom of the shelf for it to fit.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I may have some old mounting holes revealed though in the queen slide. I don't think the dimensions of the new reading light base will cover up the old holes from the stock fixture.
> 
> [snapback]111641[/snapback]​


 You can see the mounting holes from mine in the pic.

A little dab of white caulking, and they are not really so noticeable.

Steve


----------

